# Can I join two brctl interfaces?

## zacharyjos

Hi, My configuration is:

```
[root@xen ]# brctl addbr br0

brctl addbr br1

## virt machines

brctl addif br0 tap0 

brctl addif br0 tap0

brctl addif br1 vif0.0

brctl addif br1 vif1.0
```

Can I join two bridge interfaces together?

Something like that:

```
brctl addif br0 br1
```

 - this of course don't work...

----------

## Hu

Why not just enslave all four interfaces to a single bridge?

----------

